# Found on Craigslist



## jchicago (Dec 6, 2017)

Found this on Craigslist. Worth $80?


----------



## phantom (Dec 6, 2017)

Wouldn't be to me unless I wanted some garden art.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2017)

Can we get a better look at that badge?


----------



## jchicago (Dec 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Can we get a better look at that badge?



Best view there is.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 6, 2017)

looks more like a ghost bike.  IMO you should buy these, it indeed it is a ghost bike. Looks to me a Hawthorne.

http://ghostbikes.org/


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

Don't buy it and see if you regret that decision in a week, I bet you won't.


----------



## jchicago (Dec 6, 2017)

Boris said:


> Don't buy it and see if you regret that decision in a week, I bet you won't.



Once it's painted white like that, is it possible remove the white and reveal the original paint?


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

jchicago said:


> Once it's painted white like that, is it possible remove the white and reveal the original paint?




I've seen some good results with Industrial Strength Goof Off on this site.
Here's one thread, there are more. Do a search on Goof Off.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/goof-off-on-the-41-dx.90575/


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 6, 2017)

jchicago said:


> Once it's painted white like that, is it possible remove the white and reveal the original paint?



Yup, looks like cheap spray paint. Goof Off might do the trick.


----------



## jchicago (Dec 6, 2017)

Boris said:


> I've seen some good results with Industrial Strength Goof Off on this site.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/goof-off-on-the-41-dx.90575/



Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

It'll be a nice project........and lots of fun keeping that work room well ventilated while using Goof Off in Chicago in the Winter.


----------



## jchicago (Dec 6, 2017)

Boris said:


> It'll be a nice project. It'll be lots of fun keeping that work room well ventilated while using Goof Off in Chicago in the Winter.



Now THAT is an excellent point I hadn't thought all the way through. Maybe I'll let this one slide.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

jchicago said:


> Once it's painted white like that, is it possible remove the white and reveal the original paint?




...or there's the extremely painstaking method that I sometimes use (but I'm obsessive/compulsive) which involves the use of an angled surgical blade similar to a number 16 X-acto blade. When new, these blades are extremely sharp and want to do damage but soon wear down enough to be an effective tool. This requires a delicate touch and I would only try this method if the top coat of paint wants to flake off in large chunks without taking the original paint with it. I think some people use the edge of a card similar to a credit card to get the same results.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2017)

saddle and stem(if has decent chrome under paint are worth $80


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2017)

bricycle said:


> saddle and stem(if has decent chrome under paint are worth $80




Yes they are. I was hesitant to suggest a part out. Several other parts are worth some money too, if the condition is good under the white paint. Also if it has a skiptooth chain.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Dec 6, 2017)

Boris said:


> Yes they are. I was hesitant to suggest a part out. Several other parts are worth some money too, if the condition is good under the white paint. Also if it has a skiptooth chain.



SUPER RARE WHITE SKIPTOOTH CHAIN !!!----------Cowboy
Good Parts, --Buy it... Buy them all !!!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2017)

That definitely looks like a Mr. Bean paint job. I think he called it Snow Job.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2017)

A lot of work removing paint.You can part it out but you have to decide if the sum of the parts is worth the work involved in removing the paint.Personally ,I think it would be a tedious project that wont reward you with much money.How ambitious are you ?


----------

